# Vince's Fiance



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

What does she look like? I havent seen her yet, does anybody have picture


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

she looks alright to me I seen her pic in the star a few months back she looks like your avg regular looking girl


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ive never seen her...can anyone get a pic?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

thats her right there next to vince. :yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah she's Dr. Ellen Rucker just so you guys know..


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

She is pretty damn fine


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

VC could do better.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

good thing shes a doctor we all know how vince is :laugh:


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> VC could do better.


Agreed. She's at best 7.5/10


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. She's at best 7.5/10


Good to see we have a couple romantics on these boards.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Good to see we have a couple romantics on these boards.


Really, eh?

Think of it this way, guys: Vince has been a basketball hero since he was fourteen. He's had anything he could want for a dozen years already. He's had prime felines knocking on his door nightly for many years.

Now he's ready to settle down. And she's a 7.5??!

She's a doctor, she's fine, and she's his best friend's sister. Talk about a perfect match.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

She's definitely got the Vivica Fox thing going on


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't find her anything special at all. Besdies her being a doctor. I would of thought that his fiance would look like a supermodel or something.

Whatever good for him that he's going for brains and not looks. Even though she's not that bad anyway.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

lol @ you guys most NBA players don't have supermodel wifes and GF


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I saw Kobe's wife on TV yesterday after the game. She was relaxing with Shaq's wife at some restaurant with their kids. She didn't look half as good as she has in the past. She wasn't done up with makeup. She looked like an above average hispanic girl that you find out in California all the time. For her benefit, she seems like a nice person, but doesn't seem to be much of a conversationalist.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

quite average, he could of done better but perhaps thier personalities really blended. 

Anyways best of luck Vince I hope she can motivate him to play to his full potential.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

she kind of reminds me of the (evil) mom from 24. however, for an african american female doctor, she's a knockout. probably pretty athletic too.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I respect Vince for not marrying a barbie doll gold digger that he met after making it big.

Ruck is his school sweat heart and a quality country girl from a prestigious family with her own money.

In fact her mother was not that keen on VC and her getting married because she knows full well VC has being "sowing his oats" over the past few years ... and the millions of $$ and financial freedom is worth nothing to those successful types already.

Kobe on the other had *ahem 4 million $$ diamond *ahem* did the opposite - he married and air head with nothing, no education, family values, no class. Just another beautyfull face in the crowd.

no substance.

When you are an NBA stud you can have trophy wife if you want but you will always regret it *cough Antonio Davis *cough*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> When you are an NBA stud you can have trophy wife if you want but you will always regret it *cough Antonio Davis *cough*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


:yes: :laugh: :yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

How can you judge a girl based on a picture, especially a distorted picture? See her in person, and then judge her.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

/ \
|
|
|

Look who it is


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

i read in insie hoops that this is supposed to be antawn jamison's cousin?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> i read in insie hoops that this is supposed to be antawn jamison's cousin?



ruck is the sister of AJ's wife whom he (AJ) married last summer - when Vince attended the wedding he fell back in love with the other Ruck sister.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> Kobe on the other had *ahem 4 million $$ diamond *ahem* did the opposite - he married and air head with nothing, no education, family values, no class. Just another beautyfull face in the crowd.
> 
> no substance.


you don't know his wife personaly so you can't really say that


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> you don't know his wife personaly so you can't really say that


you may be right but I have drawn my conclusions on things that I have read and seen. Perhaps I am being a little harsh but it is well documented that she manipulated him into the following:

(1) Rush marriage
(2) Cutting off his mother and father (So he does not talk to them now)


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> you may be right but I have drawn my conclusions on things that I have read and seen. Perhaps I am being a little harsh but it is well documented that she manipulated him into the following:
> ...


you got the story wrong Kobe parents cut Kobe off cuz they didn't not aprove of him getting married a latina woman they only patched things up last year I dunno about the rushed marriage part though


----------



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

She's alright, but I doubt he is going after her just for the looks. He's getting married this summer and hopefully it affects his game in a positive way.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> She's alright, but I doubt he is going after her just for the looks. He's getting married this summer and hopefully it affects his game in a positive way.


WERD

People's instincts are to marry a girl that is hot on the outside, but in the inside (personality)...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ruck is the sister of AJ's wife whom he (AJ) married last summer - when Vince attended the wedding he fell back in love with the other Ruck sister.


o yea, oops.


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> She is pretty damn fine


:laugh: LOL:laugh: Your just saying that because you are a Vince fanatic! Every GF Ive ever had is much better looking than her. There is NOTHING special about her at all. She is a normal plain looking girl.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> :laugh: LOL:laugh: Your just saying that because you are a Vince fanatic! Every GF Ive ever had is much better looking than her. There is NOTHING special about her at all. She is a normal plain looking girl.


so that makes the _girls_ you went out with above-average then?

:uhoh: 

don't judge.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> :laugh: LOL:laugh: Your just saying that because you are a Vince fanatic! Every GF Ive ever had is much better looking than her. There is NOTHING special about her at all. She is a normal plain looking girl.


[strike]I notice your brain isn't functioning properly.[/strike]

yours isn't either, i see, considering that you're activation status is already on the bubble. do not insult or attack other posters. speedy.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

You can try and go to www.vincecarter15.com and there may be a picture there of him and her together.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What's the name of Vince's fiancee?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> What's the name of Vince's fiancee?


come on now don't be lazy......read post #5 of this thread


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> come on now don't be lazy......read post #5 of this thread


OK :bsmile:


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> What's the name of Vince's fiancee?


It's Ellen Rucker


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I say she may not be miss universe, but she is definitely very pretty. And a doctor? From a prestigious family? She is definitely good enough for Vince.

Looks isn't everything(even though I think she is damn fine already). We don't know her personally, so we're not to judge. We can only guess she's smart, has a sweet personality, and makes VC happy so that he wants to spend the rest of his life with her. I'm very happy for the both of them.

Imagine how good their kids will be, with her brains, and VC's athletism. A basketball-playing doctor? Crazy, their kids will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> I notice your brain isn't functioning properly.





> Originally posted by <b>Speedy</b>!
> 
> yours isn't either, i see, considering that you're activation status is already on the bubble. do not insult or attack other posters.



:laugh: That's awesome Speedy. This is why we love you as our mod.


----------

